# Disney announces 'Frozen 2'



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

> Disney officially announced plans to produce a sequel to “Frozen.”
> 
> The company revealed plans during the Walt Disney Company’s annual shareholders meeting on Thursday from San Francisco.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 12, 2015)

Can't say I am surprised to hear this.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 12, 2015)

Stunna, will you now please drop Disney?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

Han...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 12, 2015)

Article pretty much covered what I was going to say, it was a huge cash cow and pop culture hit, business logic and Hollywood logic dictated they do another and then eventually another, another, another etc till it's milked dry.

So basically:


Eternal Dreamer said:


> Can't say I am surprised to hear this.



Could still be good as a sequel, time will tell.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

at...at least don't give Elsa a romantic interest


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 12, 2015)

You mean Anna was'nt?I could have sworn with all the romantic "true love" undertones it was.

Yeah I hope they don't introduce Elsa to a romantic interest, the story was about their sisterly bond, Anna's true love Kristoff was a prop character afterall, the story was'nt about romance but sister/family love. If they do introduce Elsa to one, hopefully it's not like Hanz where he goes evil out of nowhere.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm more worried if they can rival or top the soundtrack of the first.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> at...at least don't give Elsa a romantic interest



pls

i need a heteronormative narrative so i can project myself onto her dude love interest and imagine myself smashing that 3d icepussy


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 12, 2015)

Let it go...


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 12, 2015)

Frozen was so overrated, I mean it was good but it wasn't this god-tier movie that everyone made it out to be.
Sequel is probably going to be even worse.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'm more worried if they can rival or top the soundtrack of the first.


it's not exactly one of Disney's finest

what they are gonna be worried about is making a song that'll rake in as much dough as "Let it Go"


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

You could pretend that you're upset, but nothing is going to stop you from watching it, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

>implying they're mutually exclusive


----------



## Succubus (Mar 12, 2015)

is Frozen a good movie? I haven't watch it yet coz I've heard about it's plagiarism of saint seiya


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

wut

that's literally the first time I've seen the two mentioned in the same post


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >implying they're mutually exclusive



You contribute financially to what you claim you're against. What message would it send to Disney if it sells? Also it's an indication of a lack of principle on your part, if nothing else.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You contribute financially to what you claim you're against. What message would it send to Disney if it sells? It's an indication of a lack of principle on your part, if nothing else.


I only straight avoid movies if I have a moral objection ("American Sniper"), otherwise I don't give a fuk--it's Disney, so it's gonna make bank whether I see it or not. I've seen every "Transformers" film in theaters too. 

So shoo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2015)

What, why are you against this project Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2015)

Go troll elsewhere, pls


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 13, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Frozen was so overrated, I mean it was good but it wasn't this god-tier movie that everyone made it out to be.
> Sequel is probably going to be even worse.



Yeah, going to agree with this.

And Frozen stealing from Saint Seiya?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 13, 2015)

my ice waifu coming back


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2015)

poor stunna


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 13, 2015)

Disney has an awful history with sequels, and this also is going to lead to forced story telling.

On that note, what kind of story can they really do? Elsa learned to control her powers, so unless they introduce another magical character there isn't anyone who can threaten her. And Elsa and Anna solved all of their problems with the first film. I also can't see them topping the soundtrack of the first film.

This has more potential to tarnish the first film than anything, and I really hope it doesn't.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2015)

Bad sequels are overrated; no one hates on Mulan because it had a shitty sequel. Hell, because its a sequel, people's expectations are going to be lowered enough that maybe they can meet some of them.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

Narcissus said:


> Disney has an awful history with sequels, and this also is going to lead to forced story telling.
> 
> On that note, what kind of story can they really do? Elsa learned to control her powers, so unless they introduce another magical character there isn't anyone who can threaten her. And Elsa and Anna solved all of their problems with the first film. I also can't see them topping the soundtrack of the first film.


Yup. Elsa is one of the most powerful Disney characters ever; nothin' is gonna physically endanger her. 

Disney has a good record with canonical sequels ("Rescuers Down Under", "Fantasia 2000"), but I'd reckon that is due in part because they've done so few. But hey, third time's the charm for a fuck up, right?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

> Disney has a good record with canonical sequels



are all the "___ 2" movies i'm thinking of like lion king 2 and mulan 2 non-canonical or something?


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2015)

Forget original director name. He onboard? Dude stated numerous times he not down for sequel. Lol @ this.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> are all the "___ 2" movies i'm thinking of like lion king 2 and mulan 2 non-canonical or something?


they weren't made by Walt Disney Animation Studios, so yeah, they're non-canon


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2015)

Ugh.  Would have loved it if there was no sequel. 

Not going to expect much from this.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 13, 2015)

Why would they make a sequel if the story around the characters have been pretty much resolved?

I understand why there was a How to train your dragon ,  But Frozen 2? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Why would they make a sequel if the story around the characters have been pretty much resolved?
> 
> I understand why there was a How to train your dragon ,  But Frozen 2? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Why would they make a sequel if the story around the characters have been pretty much resolved?
> 
> I understand why there was a How to train your dragon ,  But Frozen 2? Doesn't make sense.



yea it does

Else never did shit besides run away and become the villain of her own story because of her own self-imposed psychosis 

now she needs a big bad man to pew pew at with lots of flashing lights so the kids can ooooh and ahhhhhhhhwe at


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2015)

The World said:


> yea it does
> 
> Else never did shit besides run away and become the villain of her own story because of her own self-imposed psychosis
> 
> now she needs a big bad man to pew pew at with lots of flashing lights so the kids can ooooh and ahhhhhhhhwe at



maybe it's gonna be her actually having to rule her country and deal with moose tax and ice road maintenance levies and shit


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> maybe it's gonna be her actually having to rule her country and deal with moose tax and ice road maintenance levies and shit



please let this happen


----------



## Might Gai (Mar 13, 2015)

mulan 2 was a steaming pile of shit. the Atlantis sequel was also pretty shit from what i hear

not expecting big things from this. getting really tired of hearing about frozen tbh


also what's this saint seiya? was it good?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 13, 2015)

Aladin 2 was as good as the first...the 3rd tho...oh god...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2015)

lol nope

they gave Gottfried a musical number


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 13, 2015)

I dont remember Iago singing in 2...u a lie!


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 14, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Aladin 2 was as good as the first...the 3rd tho...oh god...



True. But the third one was with his father, right? I liked that.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 14, 2015)

I bet this movie is gonna bomb hard.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2015)

Nuuskis said:


> I bet this movie is gonna bomb hard.



Doubtful.  It might not make as much as the first one but it will turn a nice little profit for Disney at the worst.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe this will be about Elsa having her period, imagine what troubles her powers would get the Kingdom into again.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Maybe this will be about Elsa having her period, imagine what troubles her powers would get the Kingdom into again.





Probably will be about Elsa romance or have that play some significant role.


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 14, 2015)

Tbh, I wouldn't mind seeing Elsa dealing with romantic stuff. It seems natural to me I guess. She was being locked her entire life, pretty sure they are going to explore something like this.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe as a gag, but I don't want to see Elsa's romantic life (or, preferably, lack thereof) being a driving force in the film.


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 14, 2015)

That I am going to agree with.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2015)

I am displeased about this, since I believe that the first film was excellent as it was (although I am not one of the people who is praising it as one of Disney's best ever), so a sequel would likely not be able to match the original.

Has not Disney ceased making sequels to its animated films? Why are they not changing their minds? Personally, I would much rather see sequels to _Wreck-It Ralph_ and _Big Hero Six;_ those two films have much greater potential for sequels than does _Frozen,_ in my mind.

I shall not object to the idea of Elsa having a romantic interest, since she lived a very sheltered and controlled life, and thus has been denied the opportunity for romance.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

There's interest in a Big Hero 6 sequel as well, but I'd rather they didn't.


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats stunna :33


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't insult me.


----------



## TGM (Mar 14, 2015)

So I've got mixed feelings about this announcement. Here's some of my extended thoughts on the matter:


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 15, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> I dont remember Iago singing in 2...u a lie!



Two in fact:

[YOUTUBE]wqEHQLjh-eI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]owzFmGjd0Qs[/YOUTUBE]

Liked the 3rd better than 2


----------



## Jena (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't say I'm surprised by this news. I've been seeing Frozen _everywhere_ – I mean seriously, next time you're at Target/Walmart just pause and see how much shit has Frozen plastered on to it. Not just toys – I saw _bottled water_ with Anna and Elsa on it at Piggly Wiggly a few weeks ago. 

This following sentence brings me no pride to say, but I've seen most of the Disney animated sequels. I've had a sad life. I will say that this does have one thing going for it: we're no longer in the late 90s/early 00s deluge of sequels. Anything produced before/after that period tended to be on the "watchable" side of meh. So it's probably going to be survivable. If they push for a theatrical release the animation will at least be decent.

If they want this to not suck, it could be about Elsa becoming queen, dealing with her powers, traveling to other places, etc. In all likelihood it's probably going to be a romance with Elsa. That seems like the most obvious route to take. I would say it _might_ be about Anna's kid because Disney sequels tend to do that, but I think given the popularity of Elsa it's probably going to be about her.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2015)

Jena said:


> Can't say I'm surprised by this news. I've been seeing Frozen _everywhere_ ? I mean seriously, next time you're at Target/Walmart just pause and see how much shit has Frozen plastered on to it. Not just toys ? I saw _bottled water_ with Anna and Elsa on it at Piggly Wiggly a few weeks ago.


I drank from a 'Frozen' water bottle a couple days ago.


----------



## Butt Chugger (Mar 17, 2015)

What killed the dinosaurs?

The ice age!


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

Frozen II: The Freezening


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Frozen was so overrated, I mean it was good but it wasn't this god-tier movie that everyone made it out to be.
> Sequel is probably going to be even worse.



It was a candidate for GOAT, stop trying to be edgy.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2015)

well, there are a number of reasons why this is dumb and should be immediately disregarded, but here


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 13, 2015)

so it's gonna be _Frozen 2: Refrozen_ or better yet; _Frozen 2: Jungle Fever_ with special guest star Tarzan?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 13, 2015)

frozen was one of them overrated shits.

besides no jack with elsa then means no ez buck.


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2015)

They really need to just let it go.


----------



## Swift (Aug 13, 2015)

Pretty skeptical about this. The first was entertaining, but I often dislike Disney sequels.


----------



## Violence (Aug 13, 2015)

Not impressed...


----------



## James Bond (Aug 13, 2015)

Serena said:


> They really need to just let it go.



Unrealistic thinking, Frozen made FAR too much and is still raking in money from merchandise so a sequel wasn't a matter of if but when whether people are happy about it or not.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 13, 2015)

Knew this was coming. Good for them.


----------



## Dadewill4 (Aug 13, 2015)

Not suprised tbh


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Unrealistic thinking, Frozen made FAR too much and is still raking in money from merchandise so a sequel wasn't a matter of if but when whether people are happy about it or not.


I know, I know...I'm just sick of seeing it. Oh well.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 16, 2015)

Believe me I am too but best to look on positives like Deadpool trailer being pretty awesome and how good DC movies are shaping up to be etc..


----------



## kluang (Aug 20, 2015)

Narcissus said:


> Disney has an awful history with sequels, and this also is going to lead to forced story telling.
> 
> On that note, what kind of story can they really do? Elsa learned to control her powers, so unless they introduce another magical character there isn't anyone who can threaten her. And Elsa and Anna solved all of their problems with the first film. I also can't see them topping the soundtrack of the first film.
> 
> This has more potential to tarnish the first film than anything, and I really hope it doesn't.



Elsa teleported to Marvel and learned she's a magic mutant hybrid.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2016)

Kristen Bell says she'll be recording soon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2016)

so glad this awesome quality movie with amazing music is getting a well deserved sequel


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 18, 2016)

The first film's plot was self-contained. The second film will not be good.

But it will make _jillions_.


----------

